# G9X: Overpriced? ...and How Responsive Is It?



## josephandrews222 (Dec 1, 2015)

Am I the only CRumors reader who has experience with the full range of Canon's camera line...(including the S90 and S95 and Elph 300 etc. on the tiny side; the EOS M models [mirrorless/APS-C] for 'big sensor in small package'; the APS-C DSLRs starting with the Rebels; and the 5D/6D full field big boys)...

...am I the only one who thinks the G9X is overpriced by $100-150.00?

I want one or two, but not at the current prices...

(and I still want to know...how responsive is the G9X, actually?)


----------



## Pookie (Dec 1, 2015)

Yep, you're the only one :


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 4, 2015)

Pookie said:


> Yep, you're the only one :



CanonFanBoy just spit his coffee all over his monitor as he choked and laughed. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2015)

Over prices as compared to what? 

Its $450 +220 for the viewfinder = $670, while the similar Sony RX100 III sells for $798!

I'd say its a bargain.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 5, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Over prices as compared to what?
> 
> Its $450 +220 for the viewfinder = $670, while the similar Sony RX100 III sells for $798!
> 
> I'd say its a bargain.



What attracts me to the G9X is its (relatively) large sensor and tiny body.

I have owned the S90 and still own the S95...love the size. With plenty of light and manual controls and an onboard fill flash the S95 takes wonderful pictures.

Also own an M and an M2.

A great price exists for the M3 + viewfinder package...with a bigger sensor than the G9X... but the M3 is a tad bigger than the M...and the M+22mm lens is only marginally pocketable.

In my mind ELPHs oughta be about $200.00 (I think they're actuallly less than that), the G9X $300.00 (which is what I paid for my S's)...and the M's about $400 or so (which I think they're getting close to now).

And for what its worth, I didn't know a separate viewfinder exists for the G9X...

...I never did like coffee all that much.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 5, 2015)

josephandrews222 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Over prices as compared to what?
> ...




The G9X has a 1 inch sensor, much larger than the tiny sensor in a ELPH or a S model. They are not comparable.

If you are looking for a tiny sensor point and shoot, this is not one to look at.


----------



## George D. (Dec 5, 2015)

Canon on-line store gives G9X at $480. In 3-6 months time retailers could play around the price of the S120. I don't think it can drop less than that. How responsive it is, we're awaiting forumites first hands-on impressions.


----------



## tan oak (Dec 9, 2015)

My spouse received her G9X last week and I have played with it briefly. It takes about a second for it to wake up and another second to extend the lens and beep indicating readiness to capture an image. She is replacing a ten year old compact Panasonic Lumix that is smaller physically and has a 2GB maximum memory card limit. The 64GB card installed in the G9X promises 9999+ large JPEG images or 324 minutes of HD 30FPS video. Besides the tiny zoom toggle knob around the shutter button the frontside ring (auto mode) can adjust the zoom in steps: 28, 35, 50 and 84mm and the click stops are very quiet unlike the G7X. Hand held, my half shutter focusing seems to hunt front and back once before showing green in-focus boxes to indicate it is ready. In my dimly lit room, with the camera lens wide open and f/2.0, I pick different objects in live view with my finger and it identifies the objects very quickly with white brackets but spends a second sometimes auto focussing. So it is not going to be an action capture camera unless it is in video mode.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 9, 2015)

josephandrews222 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Over prices as compared to what?
> ...



The G9X doesn't have a viewfinder option, it doesn't have a hotshoe so can't take the EVF-DC1 that fits the M3 and G3X.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> josephandrews222 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I misread a listing for a EVF on Amazon. You are right.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 30, 2015)

tan oak said:


> My spouse received her G9X last week and I have played with it briefly. It takes about a second for it to wake up and another second to extend the lens and beep indicating readiness to capture an image. She is replacing a ten year old compact Panasonic Lumix that is smaller physically and has a 2GB maximum memory card limit. The 64GB card installed in the G9X promises 9999+ large JPEG images or 324 minutes of HD 30FPS video. Besides the tiny zoom toggle knob around the shutter button the frontside ring (auto mode) can adjust the zoom in steps: 28, 35, 50 and 84mm and the click stops are very quiet unlike the G7X. Hand held, my half shutter focusing seems to hunt front and back once before showing green in-focus boxes to indicate it is ready. In my dimly lit room, with the camera lens wide open and f/2.0, I pick different objects in live view with my finger and it identifies the objects very quickly with white brackets but spends a second sometimes auto focussing. So it is not going to be an action capture camera unless it is in video mode.



Thanks for your response. You have addressed the second half of the title of this thread in a very readable way. I have also found these: 

A. http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-g9x/canon-g9xA6.HTM

and

B. http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/canon-s120/canon-s120A6.HTM

...where A. and B. contain data comparing the responsiveness of the G9X and the S120.

Looks to me like the 'responsiveness' of the G9X and the S120 are approximately the same (which gives me pause).

As to the first question ('G9X: Overpriced?')...after '10% cashback' or whatever it is called, the price is now ca. four hundred dollars...from dealers I trust.

What do CR forum readers think about the green tint (look near the ceiling) to this one? 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cameralabs/22908553192

Bottom line for me is this--I have hundreds of S95 images that are 'good enough' for my needs (sometimes)...mostly because the darn thing is in my pocket and I know it is there.

Would the G9X and its pocketability (like the S95) work a lot better than the S95, or somewhat better, or a little better?

The M2 + 22mm combination is quite tiny but not nearly as pocketable as the S95...undoubtedly better in low light...but also requires an external flash for afternoon vacation pictures that include people (and the attached flash balloons the size).

Lots to digest.

I guess what I want is the biggest sensor I can get in an inexpensive body that fits in my pocket...that includes a flash. And Canon skin tone.

Or, I guess what I want is the $3K full-frame 35mm fixed lens Sony!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 30, 2015)

If the S95 is all you need, why buy a camera that is more than you need. Nothing wrong with a S95.

As far as responsiveness goes, the computing power inside the camera tends to be based on sensor size. A camera with a small sensor can autofocus much faster than one with a large sensor with other things being equal. In order to make a large sensor focus at the same speed, it needs electrical and computing power to move the larger lens elements, and to do a more accurate job of autofocusing that is required due to tha shallower depth of field.

That's a part of the reason why cameras cost more as sensors get larger, its not just the cost of making a larger sensor, but the cost of a larger lens, and all that requires to support it.


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 15, 2016)

Viewfinder??? Your kidding right?? LOLOL

No EVF for the G7X or G9X or the forthcoming G7X II.

There are better choices than the G9X given is slow lens, poor battery life, missing EVF, missing 4K and overall sluggish performance. Gotta buy a Canon? Buy it, but there are better options.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Over prices as compared to what?
> 
> Its $450 +220 for the viewfinder = $670, while the similar Sony RX100 III sells for $798!
> 
> I'd say its a bargain.


----------



## Proscribo (Feb 15, 2016)

powershot2012 said:


> There are better choices than the G9X given is slow lens, poor battery life, missing EVF, missing 4K and overall sluggish performance. Gotta buy a Canon? Buy it, but there are better options.


No there isn't when size is an important factor, even G9X is slightly too big for my purposes (or should I say, mostly my grandpa's purposes ).

IMO G9X is all about the size, there's simply no point in buying it if you are fine with the slightly bulkier RX100/G7X etc.


----------



## powershot2012 (Feb 15, 2016)

Guess you really need to decide what you want in a camera. If you're only looking at the size and ignoring everything else then really doesn't matter what you do get.

As for your OP, yes Canon's are overpriced.



Proscribo said:


> powershot2012 said:
> 
> 
> > There are better choices than the G9X given is slow lens, poor battery life, missing EVF, missing 4K and overall sluggish performance. Gotta buy a Canon? Buy it, but there are better options.
> ...


----------



## candc (Feb 16, 2016)

josephandrews222 said:


> What do CR forum readers think about the green tint (look near the ceiling) to this one?



Canon colors and white balance are really good. I would say that's the way it looks from light reflecting off the green wallpaper.


----------



## bloodmark (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't think it's overpriced at this point ($399 US at B&H). Basically half the cost of RX100 III or IV. The soon to be released G7X II will be $700 US.


----------

